# Opening NEF files in CS2



## Naicidrac (Oct 30, 2006)

Hello every one,
I hope this is the correct forum for this questoin.  I have a Nikon D80 and I shot some RAW pictures this weekend and tried to edit them in photoshop CS2.  Now at first I could not open the files in CS2 due to an update.  I searched the adobe website and found a plugin called 3.6 beta that is new and made for camera raw files from the D80.  I downloaded the plugin and moved it to my plugin folder.  Now I can open the raw files and edit them just fine.  The only problem is that I received a message that said that plug in would expire on 12-31-2006.  The message also said that I could use the plugin indefinitley, but I would receive that message after the expiration date every time I opened a nef file.  I just wanted to see if this was normal or if I could get around seeing that message each time I opened a nef file.


----------



## KevinR (Oct 30, 2006)

That is pretty interesting. Was this the Beta version of Lightroom? For CS2, there is a plug in called Camera Raw. This should be compatible with the Nikon NEF files. Works for my D200 RAW files.


----------



## Naicidrac (Oct 30, 2006)

I am not sure about the lightroom version.  I just went on Adobe's website and searched for camera raw.  Here is what I found.

http://www.adobe.com/products/photoshop/cameraraw.html

Thanks for all the help.


----------



## Arch (Oct 30, 2006)

It says the following in regards to the latest plug-in....

'This version of Camera Raw is in a Beta stage and has not been fully tested by Adobe Systems. Please use Camera Raw 3.5 for the latest certified plug-in. If you have any problems or issues with Camera Raw 3.6 Beta please submit your concern to the following forum.'

so that is probably the answer... once any bugs have been ironed out by adobe they will post the full working version. So what i would do is to keep using the one you have for now, untill they post the final plug-in.... then replace the one you have with it.


----------



## Naicidrac (Oct 30, 2006)

Thanks for the help guys. I did read that and I tried to post some questions in the adobe forums.  Thanks for the help guys and I will use the version I have and check the adobe website every once in a while.  Now that I have my camera I will be posting some pics in the gallery.  I am excited to be involved in this forum and now I can contribute with my photos.


----------



## Mohain (Oct 31, 2006)

That's normal for ACR betas. It will run out when they release the full version (or re-release an updated beta). So you can carry using the beta or upgrade to the new version when it's released.


----------

